# Spectrographic charts



## The_LED_Museum

This thread will be for spectrogtaphic charts of various LEDs and lasers.
I have temporary custody (loan) of an Ocean Optics USB2000 spectrometer.

Let's start off here with the first one...






This is the white LED used in the older style Arc-AAA LE (PE).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This is for a DPSS green laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This is for a stable phosphor-type pink LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This is for a blue DPSS laser.





Same as above, with IR filter removed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Red LEDs from a PowerFlare.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Directly-injected red laser diode.

I'll do the DPSS yellow laser later today.


----------



## McGizmo

Let me add a couple:

SF M1 Ir:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow DPSS laser I have.





Same as above; IR filter removed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a GE AR-1 argon glow light blub.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 385nm UVA LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a white Luxeon Star I LED.


----------



## NewBie

Luxeon LXHL-BW01 spectral shift due to current dimming:






Luxeon LXHL-BW01 spectral shift due to pwm dimming:






60 Watt Incandescent:






Two different luxeon bins:






Toyoda-Gosei True-White-Hi long life blended Phosphor w/UV LED source:






Luxeon III QX1J #1:






Luxeon III QX1J #3:






The X1 bin is very large, the difference in color appearance of the above two:






American Bright Opto BL-HX136D:






American Bright Opto BL-HJB36D:






American Bright Opto BL-HKD36D:






American Bright Opto BL-HG636D:






American Bright Opto BL-HA136D:






NEC Monitor:






Tri-Band CCFL from Laptop:






Nichia NSSW440T:






Vishay TLMB3106:






Peak UV Flashlight:






CREE XL7090 Red:






CREE XL7090 Blue:


----------



## evan9162

newbie,

nice graphs. I noticed that the batwing Lux I (BW01 - globbed phosphor batwing) you tested has the "red spike" in the spectrum, while the Lux III samples don't. Looks like maybe the phosphor is indeed different between these two generations of Luxeons. 

Craig's Lux I test has the red spike, while McGizmo's Lux III again does not. So it does indeed look like there is a phosphor difference.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a white Luxeon Star III LED.


----------



## cave dave

Sunlight anyone?


----------



## Quickbeam

Sunlight? Here you go! Not as perfect a spectrum as you may think!

Full Solar Spectrum

OK, so it's not a true spectrographic chart, but I think it belongs here anyway...

Enjoy!
Doug P.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a white Luxeon Star V LED.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice graphs, Craig!

Have you tried varying the current (or putting in a weaker battery) on one of the red lasers and noting the results? I've found that the spectral content spreads out when it's not driven as hard, and when the current falls below lasing threshold, the spectral content looks virtually identical to a red LED. It's kind of interesting to compare the spectral width at different drive levels.

This phenomenon matters when using a directly-modulated laser for fiber optic communications when using amplitude modulation, as the spectral width of the laser jumps around a lot from the modulation.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Yes, you are very correct here; when the drive current to the laser diode is below threshold, the spectral line halfwidth increases *DRAMATICALLY*, causing the laser diode to have an emission spectrum very similar to that an LED would generate.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 400nm LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plots of the four LEDs in an eternaLight Rave'n X2:






Spectrum of the red LED.





Spectrum of the yellow LED.





Spectrum of the green LED.





Spectrum of the blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 3 volt incandescent light blub.


----------



## IsaacHayes

Cool. Do one of your Cyan "positron laser" please!! I want to find out what bin it is!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Your wish is my command...





Spectrum of the cyan Luxeon V in my Positron Laser flashlight.


----------



## IsaacHayes

Thanks!  So is that 490nm? Hard to tell exactly what it is. Do you know exactly what the peak is? The colors around those wavelengths vary a lot with just a couple of nm.

EDIT: Unless your instrument gives the actuall peak number, what I determined from drawing a line in photoshop was 488nm!! Argon laser color exactly!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> Spectrum of a 3 volt incandescent light blub.


 
Thanks! Now that's a perfect explanation of why a filtered incandescent bulb makes such a crummy blacklight. There ain't nuthin' there!


----------



## IsaacHayes

yeah, no wonder those things get hot! It's absorbing all the engery made by the bulb!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

IsaacHayes said:


> Thanks!  So is that 490nm? Hard to tell exactly what it is. Do you know exactly what the peak is? The colors around those wavelengths vary a lot with just a couple of nm.
> 
> EDIT: Unless your instrument gives the actuall peak number, what I determined from drawing a line in photoshop was 488nm!! Argon laser color exactly!!


As far as I'm able to determine, the peak wavelength of that LED is between 491nm and 494nm.
Let me go examine that spectrum a little more closely and see if I can pin it down with any more accuracy...BBS...
Ok, looks like ~492nm to me.
Visually, from what I remember, the light from the Positron Laser is *JUST A HAIR* more greenish than the 488nm argon-ion laser.


----------



## IsaacHayes

Cool, sounds like you nailed it then. ~2-4nm is visable probably when compared side by side. Do you find the side-spill when cast on objects like wood/skin/etc or stuff at a distance looks more green than the center hotspot? I found that once you get to 488nm it all looks "light blue" and that effect goes away. :wave:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I think the corona light appears to be the same color as the hotspot; but I don't have access to forested areas or dark distant areas here, so I can't take it into dark woods or dark parking lots to see how objects appear in this light to confirm these findings for you. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Stable phosphor-type purple LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

395nm NUV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

405nm violet LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

615nm orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Cool white Cree Xlamp XL7090 LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Visible spectrum of an open flame from a disposable butane "siggeret" lighter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Blue Lamina Ceramics array-type LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Neon glow blub.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Warm white Nichia Jigsaw LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

High-powered blue LED used in the 1 watt LED Light Bulb


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Blue LEDs used in a Candelabra-Base LED Light Blub.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white on a 19" Sony CRT boob-tube computer monitor.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white on the LCD screen of a Nikon Coolpix 775 digital camera.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

BestHongKong 3mm yellow LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

White Luxeon Star III LED from a Fire~Bug II flashlight on low.


----------



## IsaacHayes

Cool, very interesting some of the thigns like the lighter, etc that you are testing!

BTW I fired up my cyan luxeon, and noticed that with no optic/etc that the off axis light to the sides of it, was very blue, and dead on was more green. Just shining the bare luxeon against a white wall shows different hues. Very interesting!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm blue LED, Manshun Int'l Ltd.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm blue LED, EOI brand.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm white LED, Manshun Int'l Ltd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm green LED, Manshun Int'l Ltd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm yellow LED, Manshun Int'l Ltd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm red LED, Manshun Int'l Ltd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Supposed to be a UVC (shortwave) "flourescent" "lite" "blub".


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm 385nm UV LED in a QuiqLite XP440.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Cree LED in the LunaLEDs Bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Skylite Mini Flashlight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Skylite Mini Flashlight


----------



## NewBie

Sunlight in March:






Sylvannia Cool White bulb, new:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Gentle LED Birth Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon I LED in the Arc LS Prototype.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white LED in the Arc-AAA P.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 7mm white LEDs in the 7x7mm LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5-In-1 Green Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Osram Golden Dragon LED in the Osram Golden Dragon LED Camping Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

SureFire 10X Dominator, high mode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

SureFire 10X Dominator, low mode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

375nm UV LED; TO18 case with glass lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Cree XLamp 7090 in the CR2 ION flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 3mm warm white LEDs in the Flex-Tek 12V LED Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon I LED in what I believe is a Nite Ize LED module for the Mini-Mag.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon V LED in the SureFire U2 Flashlight (low mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon V LED in the SureFire U2 Flashlight (high mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Zinc Selenide (ZnSe) non-phosphor white LED.
This is *NOT* an April Fool's joke, despite what the calender reads. Yes, this really is a spectrum of a ZnSe white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Nichia NSHU550S UV LED (370nm).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the red LED in a Custom 1W Red/Yellow LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the yellow LED in a Custom 1W Red/Yellow LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in a Peak CPF Special Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LED in the Skylight Steel Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Neon figural glow blub with phosphor.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

"Original chemistry" yellow-green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the S&W Galaxy (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LED in a SureFire KL4 Bezel.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hi Craig,

That chart of the Argon Bulb's output was interesting. I didn't know that it actually produced some energy at a shorter wavelength than a fluorescent BLB-style black light!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Then you need to get your mitts on a GE AR-1 bulb. 
I found four of them on Ebay a month or so back, and purchased them for Chris M. in the UK.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 100-LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Photon "Freedom to the Max" Micro.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Safe Light Super Bright.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Safe Light Super Bright.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the Safe Light Super Bright.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Safe Light Super Bright.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon V LED in a SureFire L5 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LEDs in the Inova X5T UV Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon III LED in a Fenix L0P Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon III LED in a Quantum 3 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon III LED in an Orb Luxeon III Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Sylvania DOT-it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Fenix L2P Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the side-emitting LED in the Tektite Splash-Lite LS Flashlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> Then you need to get your mitts on a GE AR-1 bulb.
> I found four of them on Ebay a month or so back, and purchased them for Chris M. in the UK.



Got one! The AR-1 was my very first introduction to black light. A version of the AR-1 came in a black light science kit that I received as a Christmas gift as a child. I say "a version" of the AR-1 because it had a silver coating painted on the neck which acted as a reflector.

I've since found an AR-1 on Ebay. Ill have to fire it up again and do some fluorescence testing, now that I know about the shorter wavelength.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Inova 24/7 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LEDs in the Inova 24/7 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Inova 24/7 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the CMG Infinity.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LED in the CMG Infinity.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Lightwave 2100.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (new-style high mode) in the SureFire L1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (new-style low mode) in the SureFire L1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (old-style low mode) in the SureFire L1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (old-style high mode) in the SureFire L1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Trisonic Mini LED Torchlight (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Orb Raw Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Scilux Luminary Light Base.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 9 LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Laser & Beacon 7-LED Headlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Laser & Beacon 7-LED Headlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax (low).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax (high).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Fenix L1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 16x Blue LED Stainless flashlight w/rubber grip.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2 bulb that may also contain krypton gas.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2 neon bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2H neon bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2 mini neon bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2G greeen neon bulb (neon & xenon gas fill).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

NE-2G greeen neon lamp assembly (neon & krypton gas fill).
This is the lamp assembly from Radio Shack; it is in a transparent green housing.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

White neon bulb (neon & xenon gas fill).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow Nichia NSPY500S LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Cree "standard blue" LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LED in the Coast® LED-Lenser® 360° Bow Site Illuminator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack TLR-147 red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Cree 101CR SiC blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NLPB320AS broadband blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red/green Radio Shack bicolor LED (red).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red/green Radio Shack bicolor LED (green).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Panasonic broadband blue LED (low current).

Chart will be done with high-current when the circuit for that purpose arrives.
I'll also do a second chart under the same conditions for the red die of the Radio Shack red/green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star I LED in an NLS ("Larry Light") flashlight.

{_sound of white noise_} Be dangerous...and unpredictable...and make a lot of noise {_sound of white noise continues_}


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Coast® LED-Lenser® V2 TL-Tactical Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LED in the Coast® LED-Lenser® V9 Micro Lenser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPB500 broadband blue LED; circa. 1998.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack #276-311 blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star V LED in the SureFire U2 Digital Ultra (low mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star V LED in the SureFire U2 Digital Ultra (high mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Gladius (low mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Gladius (high mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the JIL Intelli Flashlight.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Fire~Fly II Flashlight (low).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Fire~Fly II Flashlight (high).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Luxeon Star III LED in the Orb Raw Flashlight

The early bird who hesitates gets wormed. .

(Edit, approximately 1 hour later)
O poo!!! I realised I already did a spectrum for this flashlight...o well...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the Gelb Oval Light Dispenser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm green LED in the Nightstar II Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm blue-green LED, Nichia NSPE590E.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a bicolor red/blue LED; red die.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a bicolor red/blue LED; blue die.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 10mm blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm white LED in a QuiqLite XP440.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the LED Lenser V Square.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a Garrity ibeam Floating Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon V LED in the TNC Hyper Lux V.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a Thor 10,000,000CP Spotlight (low mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light bulb in a Thor 10,000,000CP Spotlight (high mode).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white multi-die LEDs in the CentraLED Work Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm red LED in an eternaLight Derringer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm white LEDs in an eternaLight Derringer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a Princeton Tec Surge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Roithner Lasertechnik L5R460 "Dashboard Blue" LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm white LEDs in a Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Aluminum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon I LED in the Luxeon I Tactical Light.
This looks like the spectrum of a Luxeon III, not a Luxeon I.
Note the lack of a spike in the orange region of the spectrum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

10mm red LEDs in an EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm white LED in a Garrity LED Life Lite.
This is the first spectrum I've taken of a device that was designed to be disposable.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LED in the Skunklights Skylight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a Coleman 1MCP Spotlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LED in the Milky Candle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm blue LED in a LEDS1020 LED Laboratory Light Source.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the Vortex TC3 TacLite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LED in the Inova X1 UV Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the Initial Lights 1W Torch (1).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the Initial Lights 1W Torch (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The white Luxeon III LED in the Initial Lights 1W Torch (3).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LEDs in the Initial Lights 9xLED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

5mm red LEDs in an Initial Lights Headlamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

White Luxeon III LED in an Initial Lights Headlamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Compact "blacklight" fluorescent light bulb; Mr. Light brand. Cold.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Compact "blacklight" fluorescent light bulb; Mr. Light brand. Hot; 184°F (84.4°C).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LEDs in the Illuminator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm near-UV LEDs in the White/UV LED Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm white LEDs in the White/UV LED Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser in the White/UV LED Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I have decided that the spectrum directly above will be the last one I do in Seattle; I intend to dismantle the spectrometer immediately after I post this and put it in one of the zippered pockets on my backpack so it can go with me when I move on the 22nd.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in an LRI Proton flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in an LRI Proton flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue-green LED, ETG Tech # ETG-5MN490-15.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm NUV LEDs in the AdvancedMart 28xNUV LED Flashlight (evaluation not yet finished).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm NUV LEDs in the Peak 1xAAA 3xNUV LED Flashlight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The 5mm NUV LEDs in the Peak 1xAA 5xNUV LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the array-type NUV LED in the Pelican M6 6W NUV LED Modification.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the LEDBeam 3xC Flashlight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a Light Cannon 100 HID, normal.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a Light Cannon 100 HID, overdone to show weaker spectral lines.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in a Saitek Eclipse Keyboard.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

CCFT (Compact Fluorescent Tube) in an Energizer Double Bright Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the red Luxeon LED in the Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Fenix L1T flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Fenix L2T flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the royal blue Luxeon LED in the Royal Blue Arc LS Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L6 Flashlight.

Early bird gets the gagh!  (Star Trek reference here: "gagh" is Klingon worms)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in a Streamlight Stylus flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a very early-1970s orange LED.





Here is a photograph of the LED itself.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in an 14xLED Desk Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 1960s red LED.





Photograph of the actual LED used for this test.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the HDS EDC Ultimate 60 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon LED in the Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlight.

Early bird gets the gagh...again!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon LED in the Nuwai NX-3 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The NUV LEDs in the Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon LED in the Nuwai NX-1 Flashlight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A 420nm blue-violet LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm warm white LED, Nichia NSPL510S.

The early bird who hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 5mm warm white LED, Roithner # B5-43SUN-JB.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon LED in the 1W Luxeon LED Desk Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A 5mm stable phosphor pink LED, Roithner # 5R4HCA-PH.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The NUV LEDs in the Cliplight 'Vector 4' UV LED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a 28xLED Flashlight (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a 3xLED Book Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Nichia Jigsaw LED in the Lumos LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in an Abitax Tag Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in a WahWang LED Kit for Mini-Mag.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Fenix P1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED (red filter) in the Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED (blue filter) in the Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LED in the Inova T4 Rechargeable LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

UVC fluorescent tube in a UV Spectracidal Water Purifier.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

UVC fluorescent tube in a UV Spectracidal Water Purifier, deliberately overexposed to show weaker spectral lines.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in the 20mm Armour-Piercing Bulletlite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a Pak-Lite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Zexstar L5WWE1 # warm white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LED in the Smart Candle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in a X-Light with Freedom Controller.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LEDs in the Tri-Star Phazer Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a 4-chip high-flux ("spider") LED made by Zexstar.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 0.5 watt 5mm white LED from Zexstar.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in a TGE Backlit LED Keyboard.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an old Motorola # NTK 7011 red LED.





This is the actual LED used for this test.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Pelican Sabrelight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in a Sharper Image Ear Lite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an ETG-5TS630-30 red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a LumaRay FL6-2006 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in an Arc AA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Tektite Expedition Star Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in an Lightwave 2000 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a Mellert MasterLED X4 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a Eddie Bauer 6xLED Shop Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in a Solar Rechargeable LED Warning Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a Teknolite Flashlight with Trasers.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack red/green LED (both dice receiving 19.28mA).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a 6-LED/Laser Pointer Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in a 6-LED/Laser Pointer Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a failing green helium-neon (HeNe) (543.5nm) laser.
Lines on either side of the 543.5nm laser line are non-laser emission lines of helium and neon passed by the OC.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LEDs in the InReTECH HELIOS Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a SureFire E1e Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an orange-red helium-neon (HeNe) (632.8nm) laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red diode laser, *just below* threshold.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Both the red & white LEDs on together in the LRI Proton Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LED in the Luxeon V LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the EN-Plated McLux.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow-green 5mm LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm 4-chip white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Zexstar 4-chip 10mm red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the eGear LED Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Dorcy Metal Gear Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 10mm "125,000mcd" white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A 350nm UV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

A 360nm UV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the CPF LED Pen.
Figures that sooner or later I'd get a spectrographic chart done of this little critter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Dorcy 3W LED Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Dorcy Swivel Head/Clip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Longwave (UVA) radiation from the "flourescent" "blacklite" "lite" "toob". 
in a "Blak Ray" ML-49 battery-powered handheld lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Super Baby Pin Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the LionCub Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in a Shop Force Laser Level.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LUMITRONIX® 0.5 watt blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The halogen incandescent light blub in a Division 2 Responder.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Garrity SmartLITE LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Stanley Maxlife 369 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in a bicycle taillight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Vortex TR3 Rechargeable Luxeon LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Streamlight ProPoly 4 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the ViewPoint Flashpoint Bicycle Taillight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Aitec AT3100L 'Sure Grip' Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light blub in a Value Tools Tool Set+Flushlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED (no filters) in the Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED (red filter) in the Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED (blue filter) in the Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Eddie Bauer Micro Opto Flashlight (aka Nano Lenser).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the AW-92 Lite-Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green DPSS laser in a 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module.
Note the 808nm NIR laser line from the pump diode is visible here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Nichia Rigel LED in the Fenix E1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a pulsed green DPSS laser; circa. 1999.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Elektrolumens Blaster Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue-green LED in the Arc-AAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement at 220 volts.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement at 110 volts.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The incandescent light bulb in an Energizer Rechargeable Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of an incandescent lamp filtered with Coherent argon
laser safety goggles; advertised as "OD 5 at 515nm and below".


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the Gamma Ray Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in a Lunar Accents LED Headlight Accent Kit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white high-flux LEDs in the 30-LED White High-Flux LED Strip by LUMITRONIX®.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a very old yellow-green LED.





Here is a photograph of the actual LED used for this test.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Vector 2-Way Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Vector 2-Way Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the PT Impact II Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Sport Utility Light (SUL).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the TM-P19S LED Light Bulb


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the TM-P19S LED Light Bulb


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the TM-P19S LED Light Bulb


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Wicked Phoenix 80mW Green Laser.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LED in the TNC 5W LS LED Splash Anodized Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Squid Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the "Disastrous" Dynamo LED Flashlight/FM Radio.


----------



## Handlobraesing

Ok, I don't remember if I asked you in PM or not, but I don't see it in my sent mail. 

Some LEDs shift in wavelength noticeably depending on the drive current. What current do you use relative to the spec?

What mA if the spec isn't known?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I drive 3mm & 5mm LEDs (in their feral state) at 19.28mA.

This is with normal specified forward current of 20mA (from the spec sheets), like most 3mm & 5mm LEDs are rated for. I use a special tester designed specifically for LEDs, so that forward current is repeatable regardless of LED chemistry.

Products which incorporate LEDs (such as flashlights) are tested using known-new batteries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 100mW 473nm DPSS Blue Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Energizer LED Penlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green DPSS laser in a 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module.
The IR filter from my Blue DPSS Laser Pointer was used.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPG510T green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the TLE-5 Ministar2 Mini-Mag Retrofit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red & blue LEDs in the Gerber Carnivore Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Streamlight TwinTask 1L.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in the Streamlight TwinTask 1L.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the Pelican M8 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Suncor 9-Star Modules.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 10-40mW Adjustable Red Laser Module.

*The early bird who hesitates gets wormed.* 
(_Obscure Star Trek reference here - the holographic salesman near the beginning of the Star Trek TNG episode "Arsenal of Freedom" says this._)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the laser in a Laser Levelling Device.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bulb in the Stick-Up Bub.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

CCFT in an Energizer Arc White.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Incandescent bulb in an Energizer Arc White.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Special Forces 21-LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Streamlight Batonlite.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a PGL IIIA Green Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the eternaLight.

The early bird who hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Ebay Green Laser Module (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the 8W Luxeon LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Belt Light.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Optotronics RPL-260 Green Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the SureFire KL2 Bezel.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the turquoise LED in the Pelican L1.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in an SureFire CPF 50 G2.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the SureFire KL1 Bezel (new version).

The early bird who hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 8mm white LED in the Jewel Lite.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the LED-Lenser V16 Chipfire.

Early bird...o wait!!! It's not "early" any more, isn't it?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fox Group 5mm clear LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fox Group 3mm diffused LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in a Solar Rechargeable LED Warning Light.

The LEDs in this product were not bright enough to obtain a full-scale reading.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Inova X5.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a SureFire A2 Aviator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in a SureFire A2 Aviator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the amber/yellow LED in the Eflare EF510 Electronic Flare.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the Inova X1.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a GL-1 Green Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the Eddie Bauer 6-LED Shop Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red diode laser gun sight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the Energizer Folding Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the Princeton Tec Impact.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the S175 Luxeon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The NUV LEDs in the 32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the 30xLED Light Blub (unlensed version).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the 30xLED Light Blub (lensed version).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the Epoch 4. (the "sex toy flashlight")  :green:



:green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the CMG/Gerber Sonic.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the Eternity Flashlight™ (3 LEDs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LED in the MT-023 Dynamo Flashlight/Cell Phone Charger.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon I LED in the SureFire KL3 Bezel.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the SMD white LEDs in the Wallet Owl.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in the Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/LED Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/LED Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon III LED in the Tektite Excursion LS4.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Coleman Endurance 6xLED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the amber nightlight LED in the Coleman Endurance 6xLED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Tektite Expedition 1900.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white Luxeon V LED in the Space Needle II.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Cross Generator Laser Diode Module.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in the Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Brinkmann Rebel.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Gerber Trio LED Flashlight.

See, I'm labouring on Labour Day.
{_imitating Odo on Star Trek DS9_} Holiday...hmmmmph!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Quaggy Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the FrontaLED Trekker.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Energizer Pocket LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Laser LED Light Cannon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED (labelled as "purple") in the Laser LED Light Cannon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in the Arc LSHP LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 50W 808nm Diode Laser Module, operating ***BELOW*** lasing threshold.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Princeton Tec Eclipse.

Yeah, it's my birthday, but I'm working anyway.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the CA-380 Rocket "Lite".


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the CA-380 Spark Plug "Lite".


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red, green, & blue LEDs in the Remote Control RGB LED Bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The UVA LEDs in the 12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a white LED in a crank-up flashlight (battery discharged).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a white LED in a crank-up flashlight (battery charged).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Panasonic 450nm broadband blue LED, high current.
Used pulses of 1µS with a 200µs pause between each (0.5% duty cycle); up to 900mA per pulse.
Note the strong superluminescent emission at ~385nm when pulsed at high current.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPB500 broadband blue LED; circa. 1998, high current.
Used pulses of 1µS with a 200µs pause between each (0.5% duty cycle); up to 900mA per pulse.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Daylight white light from a Sunbrite 18W 3,000°K compact fluorescent lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a 1970s-era red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Superbrightleds # RL5-180030 5mm White LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red single-lead 1970s LED.
Plot does not reach the top of the chart because the intensity is too low.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in the Luma-Fiying Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a 1970s-era red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of an elongated-body 1970s-era red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a 1970s-era red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a 1970s-era axial lead red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NLPB MQW blue LED, high current.
Used pulses of 1µS with a 200µs pause between each (0.5% duty cycle); up to 900mA per pulse.
Note the superluminescent emission at ~385nm when pulsed at high current.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fox 3mm blue LED, high current.
Used pulses of 1µS with a 200µs pause between each (0.5% duty cycle); up to 900mA per pulse.
Note the superluminescent emission at ~365nm when pulsed at high current.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a Nichia NSPR346BS "Super Oval" red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 645nm Diode Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a GaP red LED at ~1.9mA.
Plot does not reach the top of the scale due to insufficient intensity.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a GaP red LED at 30mA.
Plot does not reach the top of the scale due to insufficient intensity.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a GaP red LED at 70mA.<BR>
Plot does not reach the top of the scale due to insufficient intensity.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the laser in an American DJ Laser Widow.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in the Night Scope.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the SureFire K2 Kroma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the SureFire K2 Kroma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the SureFire K2 Kroma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white + red LEDs in the SureFire K2 Kroma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white + blue LEDs in the SureFire K2 Kroma.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser (operating below threshold) in the White/UV LED Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red, green, & blue LEDs in the Remote Control RGB LED Bulb (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a Cree XR-7090 warm white XLamp LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LEDs in the Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white Nichia LED in the Fenix E0 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Fenix Civictor V1.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Tri-Star Blazer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Longwave (UVA) radiation from the 352nm Portable UVA Lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the HuntLight FT-A2 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Lightwave Infiniton.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser (operating above threshold) in the 1xAAA Red Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser (operating below thrashold) in the 1xAAA Red Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white LED in the Sneaklight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Nuwai HLX-712L Luxeon Headlamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white LED in the UK eLED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Lambda Illuminator HD Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a Roithner 5P4FCA 395nm NUV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Roithner Lasertechnik RLS-5B475-S "strange blue" LED.
The "strange" refers to the wavelength - approx. 479nm; longer than your typical 470nm blue LED


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white LEDs in the FL-04 Pocket Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Novigear SL2 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic plot of a SLM-R105 LED Module from LEDSales.com.au LEDs & LED Products.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white LED in the Bulldog LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the CMG Infinity LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LEDs in the Peak 7xUV LED 1xCR123A Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the 5mm white LED in the Energizer Trim Flex LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Huntlight FT-01XSE Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a phosphor purple LED (ETG-5AX420-15).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue-violet LED; Roithner Lasertechnik model RLT 420-3-30.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a phosphor pink LED (Roithner Lasertechnik # 5R4HCA-PH).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue-green LED in an Arc AAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green & blue-green LEDs in the FlashLED 3 & 6 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LEDs in the 12-LED 370nm UV 2xAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LEDs in the 12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LEDs in the 12-LED 390nm UV 1xAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LED in the 1-LED 370nm UV Keychain Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Roithner Lasertechnik infrared LED, model # ELD-905.
This is a 905nm LED, so it's just out of the spectrometer's range.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 400nm NUV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 360nm UV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Hebei Shanghai Co. 5T4TLPG2C green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 3mm 400nm NUV LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red/blue LED with both dice receiving 19.28mA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown type 402nm NUV LED using a Cree MegaBright die.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPE590S LED, circa. ~1998.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of another unknown-type orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow LED with a somewhat rectangular profile.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow-green LED with a somewhat rectangular profile.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a yellow "spider" (high flux) LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm yellow-green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown type 405nm NUV LED using an unknown type die.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a blue LED with a White Cap LED Condom over it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a blue LED with a White Cap LED Filter over it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a blue LED with a White Cap LED Filter over it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a blue LED with a White Cap LED Filter over it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of a blue LED with a White Cap LED Filter over it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an RGB LED with all three dice receiving 19.28mA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. Ltd. flat-face red LED, part # L5N47HURC-A.

Early bird gets the gagh.  (Obscure Star Trek reference here; "gagh" is Klingon worms)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. Ltd. RGB LED, # 5B8RGBC-D with all three dice receiving 19.28mA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Electronic Message Billboard.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of Hebei I.T. Shanghai Co. Ltd. 5mm blue LED, part # 5T47UBJC (O).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue-green LED in a third Arc AAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPB500 blue LED, suspected broadband, circa. 1998.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the 120VAC 34-LED Light Blub.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 5mm white LEDs in the LED Duet Headlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white SE Luxeon LED in the LED Duet Headlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Glowcandle.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the Glowcandle.

The early bird who hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Glowcandle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of all three LEDs in the Glowcandle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Enerleds MR-16 Retrofit Blub.

Early bird gets the...there is no evidence of avifaunal or crawling vermicular life forms on Jouret Four.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 370nm UV LED in an Arc-AAA flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in an unknown Coast (LED-Lenser) 1W Lux 3xN Cell Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 395nm UV LED in an Arc-AAA flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser in the Bright Night Laser Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The green DPSS laser in the Bright Night Laser Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Whitish-yellow light from a GE brand compact fluorescent bug light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Yellow light from a Feit Electric EcoBulb compact fluorescent bug light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Illuminator.

This is a different "Illuminator" than the one I furnished a spectrographic analysis of on 05-05-06.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Arc 4+ Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Arc AAA RGB.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue-green Cree SMD LED.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSCW100 SMD LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nexxtech 9V Snap-On Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser in the Laser Straight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in a Gerber Recon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the red filtered LED in a Gerber Recon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the green filtered LED in a Gerber Recon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the blue filtered LED in a Gerber Recon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the T-Beam LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Toshiba TLYE17TP LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white LED in the USB Computer Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the 128xLED 6xAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the LED Club Keychain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Pelican M6 HAIII LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Starlite 128R.

****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
This is *NOT* the same Starlite 128 that croaked during testing...remember this photograph?




Friends & family of the slain flashlight weeping silently at graveside as the casket is lowered.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the 3W Luxeon LED AA Flashlight (the "urinator" light).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Pelican MityLite 3N LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Starlite 213R.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 395nm UV LED in an InReTECH 2AA kit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LED in the AB UV Glo Lite Mod.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the LED-Club 'Flushlight'.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Energizer LED Essentials headlamp.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Energizer LED Essentials headlamp.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 395nm Roithner Lasertechnik UV LED, part # HUUV-S102L.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the eternaLight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Aitec ''Collimator'' (3xAAA) Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the CMG Reactor (the version with the "rotten squid urine green" tint).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Hewlett-Packard HLMP-DD16 red LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in a Brinkmann Legend LX.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Flashlight/Siren/Radio.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Inova T2 LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPGF50S green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a suspected Toyoda Gosei "Cat's Eye" blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Nuwai 12-LED Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an ETG # ETG-5TS590-30 LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the cool white LEDs in the LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the warm white LEDs in the LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an incandescent 117W traffic signal light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an incandescent 60W "bug lite" bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 399nm UV LEDs in a 41x UV LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an 880nm NIR LED.
This is an 880nm LED, so there's little "tail" on this chart.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a neodymium (GE "Reveal" type) incandescent light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an incandescent "black lite" bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue "party" incandescent light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a green "party" incandescent light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow "party" incandescent light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red "party" incandescent light bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in a Feit Electric party bulb.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in a Feit Electric party bulb.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in a Feit Electric party bulb.

O wait, it isn't "early" any more, is it?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a green electroluminiscent nightlight, GE brand.<BR>
Plot is so low because the intensity of the generated light is so low.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Trisonic "soft white" 9W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Commercial Electric 14W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Lights of America "Sunlight" 14W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Trisonic "soft white" 30W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Sylvania 3000°K 13W CFL.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Sylvania 3500°K 13W CFL.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an N:Vision "Bright White" 3500°K 9W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an N:Vision "Daylight" 5500°K 9W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Osram 2700°K 9W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Philips 5000°K 13W CFL.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Philips 4100°K 13W


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light from a Hagen "Marine Glo" actinic 43.74cm fluorescent tube.
Note the strong spike at 435.8nm in the deep blue portion of the spectrum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Light from a Duro-Lite "AQUATINIC" fluorescent tube.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Westinghouse F20T12/P pink fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a GE F2012B blue fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 15W 18" Philips "Plant & Aquarium" fluoro tube.
The light has a distinctly pink tint to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Kingbright L7113NBC 450nm blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 20W Sylvania "Gro-Lux" fluoro tube.
The light has a slight but noticeable pink tint to it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Philips "Natural Sunshine" 5000°K 15W fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Philips F20T12/BB "Special Blue" fluoro lamp.
This lamp is *VERY* blue.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Philips TLD 15W / 03 actinic fluoro lamp.
This lamp is *VERY* blue like the other Philips 03 actinic above.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the orange LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a General Electric "Soft White" 3000°K 20W fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Stick N Click Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Sylvania "Household Fluorescent Interior Design" (no color temp. known) 15W fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Sylvania "White" (no color temp. known) 15W fluoro lamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Philips 60W "soft white" incandescent light bulb.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> Spectrometer plot of a Sylvania "White" (no color temp. known) 15W fluoro lamp.



It's amazing how spikey some of those lamps are in spectral content. I'll bet that one could pinpoint the individual ingredients in the phosphor coating from looking at it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the LED Flashlight w/ Disco Light


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the "sparks" in a Wearable Pocket Plasma™.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LEDs in the Flameless Wax Candle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of one of the "purple" lamps in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 1.5 volt blue LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Touch Lite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 128xLED 3xD Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The green DPSS laser in the GL-1-GSP Green Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon III LED in the White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NUV LEDs in the White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Cree LED in the Fenix P1D CE Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white Luxeon V LED in the Streamlight TL-3 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser in the ALAM Red Laser Aiming Device.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the fluoro tubes in an Energizer® Illumifold™ Fluorescent Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 16-LED Rechargeable/Dynamo Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the LED ''OPEN" Sign.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the LED ''OPEN" Sign.
That small hump in the red is from light leakage and could not be helped.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Blue LED Badge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the Green LED Badge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the RedLED Badge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Lithium Micro Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red laser in a well-made keychain laser pointer.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red laser in a laser aiming device.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## AndyTiedye

Redled badge and Greenled badge plots look the same, and look like green.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

AndyTiedye said:


> Redled badge and Greenled badge plots look the same, and look like green.


You're absolutely correct here.
Fix made, thank you! :thumbsup:

(Edit, a few moments later):
Fix made on my website too.
I use its contents for my spectrographic charts on CPF, so if I posted erroneously on this thread here, my website would show the exact same error - and it did.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Forever Bright Christmas Lights (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LEDs in the LED Function Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the LED Function Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the LED Function Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a NUV LED from YesLED.com.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a NUV LED from www.ledshoppe.com.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue LED from www.ledshoppe.com.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The green DPSS laser in the Green Weapons Aimer Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 10x LED 2xAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LEDs in the Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The red diode laser in another laser aiming device.
Check it out!!! This laser emits at ~670nm!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Hewlett-Packard QSDL-E103 NIR LED.
This is an ~860nm LED, so there's little "tail" on this chart.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the IR LEDs LED in the Light Relief.
That hump in the red is from one of the red LEDs in this product, and may be ignored.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Gerber Foreman


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Gerber Foreman


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LED in the Gerber Foreman


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Gerber Foreman


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 7xLED 1xLaser Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in the 7xLED 1xLaser Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Photonenpumpe® V8 (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green DPSS laser in the Megalaser 15mW Green Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green DPSS laser in a SCE 50mW Green Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green DPSS laser in a LuckyDuck 5mW Green Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in a 3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in a 3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 635nm laser pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 635nm laser pointer, slightly below threshold.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a red laser pointer from the UK; circa. 2001.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the TerraLUX MaxStar5 Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Cree XR7090WT-U1 LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an InReTECH QUADLITE.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Aviation Part Inspection LED Flashlight + Class 2 Laser.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in the Aviation Part Inspection LED Flashlight + Class 2 Laser.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrum of the white on a 19" Soyo LCD computer monitor.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Peak ''Glacier Bay'' Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the 3 watt Luxeon Handtorch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in a 3xC cell HubbelLite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent blub in a vintage (circa. 1970) metal 2xD flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the flashlight furnished with Crazy Aaron's Thinking Putty.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 150mW Red Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in a Mag Solitaire.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 1970s-era red LED; chemistry not known.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a FLT-3001-1LW Luxeon LED FlashLED® Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Luxeon Star III clone LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the 9xLED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 50mW Green Lasers from New Zealand.
Note the 808nm laser line from the pump diode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 10mW Green Lasers from New Zealand.
There is 808nm emission, but it occurs off-axis from the green beam.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 10mW Green Lasers from New Zealand.
Taken at an angle to show the 808nm emission from the pump diode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the "green" white LED in the 9x LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 10mm warm white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Bell & Howell Power Pod.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red laser in the Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the ****CLONE**** U2 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the 10 Watt Luxeon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Energizer Double Bright Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Extended LED Search Stick.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the LDP LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 430nm rectangular LED; circa. 2000.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 470nm rectangular LED; circa. 2002.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPGF50S LED; circa. 1999.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (red) in the Lightcap Solar-Rechargeable Water Bottle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (white) in the Lightcap Solar-Rechargeable Water Bottle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (white) in the Photon Freedom Fusion.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (red) in the Photon Freedom Fusion.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a 1 watt rechargeable torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Brinkmann Rebel 2.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Super Tiger 9xLED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the LGI (Long Gun Illuminator).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in an InReTECH TriLight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a Nuwai TM-116x 5W Luxeon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Dorcy 2xC 8xLED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a Nuwai TM-115x 3W Luxeon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 9xLED "Bowling Pin" Flashlight.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the 400nm NUV STRIPLED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Tektite Excursion Pro Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bub in a Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fairchild FTK0020 red LED from the 1970s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow LEDs in the Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Archer (Radio Shack) ER-300 red LED from the mid-1980s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red laser in the ''Flame'' Laser Light Show.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 3mm warm white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of another 10mm warm white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Monsterbadge Digital Badge.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Archer (Radio Shack) diffused red LED from the 1970s.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Motorola HEP P2005 diffused red LED from the 1970s.

Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 385nm UV LED, circa. mid-2002.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (labelled as "yellowish light") in the Extreme Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (unlabelled) in the Extreme Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (labelled as "whiter light") in the Extreme Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Flip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an LEDs International amber L15NAYH82C LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an LEDs International green L15NAG81C LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a blue super flux LEDs International LED, part # L1SFWAB35.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an LEDs International white LED, part # L15WAW55.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the TB-6016 LED Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the ML-5FSPW LED Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International red super flux LED, part # C1SFWAR25


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International green wide-angle 5mm LED, part # L15WAG55.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International red wide-angle 5mm LED, part # L15WAR5HP.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International blue wide-angle 5mm LED, part # L15WAB35.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International green super flux LED, part # L15WAG55.

It's 0629 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the UV Spectracidal Water Purifier.

It's 0710 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the My Lil' Reminder.

It's 0709 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a third 10mm warm white LED - wide viewing angle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the bulb in the two-cell GE Light Burst Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Dorcy Zoom Flashlight/Lantern.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## hank

Do you think the new 'warm white' LEDs are using a green basic emitter instead of blue?
They're definitely "low blue light" source I've been looking for -- and very different from the earlier so-called "warm" LEDs that still had the big blue spike.

I've been wondering about buying an ad on your page just to ask if anyone, anywhere, is actually selling those LEDs and building lights using them. If you have sources, I'd like to get them.

I tried for months to buy the first "low blue" LED you reviewed -- the Zexstar L5WWE1 # -- but the minimum order with air package express was close to $100 and they didn't ship to the US anyhow; Zexstar's British office didn't answer.

I'll send a pointer to the sleep research people who run lowbluelights.com; I know they're following your site with interest in any LED that doesn't have the big emission in blue.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You know, I really don't think the LEDs use green-emitting dice. Phosphors that respond relatively efficiently at 525nm are - to the best of my knowledge - not yet in current production.

What's likely going on here is that the phosphor formulation has been altered so that most of the blue radiation is absorbed; much of it is converted into a broad emission peaking at ~560-565nm in the yellow-green part of the spectrum. The overall output is deficient at deep red wavelengths (25% at ~670nm) and blue-green (~10% at ~480nm).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L5 Flashlight.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a NLS ("Larry Light").

It's 0642 hours. Eary bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a carabiner-style flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the TerraLUX TLE-10 MicroStarI bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Ray-O-Vac Trilogy Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Vortex KC1 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a 3 in 1 Multifunctional Torch.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in a Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe.

It's 0712 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the Fire~Fly Flashlight.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Robotic Reading Light.

It's 0659 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a SureFire KL3 Bezel (old style).

It's 0633 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a wide-angle, deep red LED.





Here is the LED itself.

It's 0700 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an Indium Rechargeable Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an LumaRay FL12RX Fog (yellow and blue-green LEDs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an LumaRay FL12RX Fog (blue-green LEDs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an LumaRay FL12RX Fog (amber LED).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of an LumaRay FL12RX Fog (yellow LEDs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a LumaRay FL6 Fog.

It's 0725 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in a LED Club Keychain Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in an LEDXTREME LX5 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a modified 5mm white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in a Gerber Carnivore Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a LumaRay FL12 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a Garrity 4xLED Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a Arc LS Premium w/Fraen Optic Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a AL-91AA 1xLED 1xAA Flashlight.

It's 0650 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Lambda Illuminator (LS).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a PeakMcKinley Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in a TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in a TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in a TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Free Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Turbo Mate Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a Streamlight ClipMate.

It's 0549 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in an Alaska Illuminations Legend Mod.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UV LED in an unknown-type UV LED flashlight.
LED appears to use a Cree Megabright die.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the amber LED in a NeoGlo Keychain Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the green LED in a NeoGlo Keychain Flashlight.


----------



## Art Vandelay

LED_Museum, PM sent. Thanks, Art Vandelay.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a red LED module from www.ledsales.com.au.
On my website: www.LEDSales.com.au LEDs & LED Products

It's 0555 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a yellow LED module from www.ledsales.com.au.
On my website: www.LEDSales.com.au LEDs & LED Products

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a Rhino Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Quick Bright.

It's 0720 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in a Flashlight/Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the diode laser in a Flashlight/Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Mini Carabiner Flashlight.

It's 0629 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a white LED module, part number BL-SMDW.
On my website: LEDs International LED modules


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a white LED chain, part number T0-6016.
On my website: LEDs International LED modules


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of a white LED bar, part number BL-5W3L.
On my website: LEDs International LED modules.

It's 0647 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Flashlight/Laser Pointer (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the laser in the Flashlight/Laser Pointer (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a GE 14 watt Bug Light CFL.

It's 0623 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in a Listen Up Personal Sound Amplifier.

It's 0744 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an ETG 5UC605-30 orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDs International 5mm wide-angle amber LED, part # L15WAY25.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandecent blub in a SureFire E2D Executive Defender Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Flip Light (sample 2).

It's 0612 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Flip Light (sample 3).

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the "blue-tipped" incandescent bub in the Coleman WideBeam Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Optotronics RPL-Blue-20 Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Optotronics 532nm Green Laser Pointer.

It's 0654 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Power On Board HID Spotlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an Power On Board HID Spotlight.
Deliberately "overexposed" to show weaker spectral lines.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a HuntLight FT-03XJA2 Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode, just under lasing threshold, in the Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the IR LED in the Pelican L1.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDTronics # L200-TPP-180D pink LED.

It's 0523 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Yellow DPSS Laser Module, deliberately "overexposed" to show the spikes at 532nm and 671nm.


----------



## 2xTrinity

I'm curious, LED Museum, are these graphs showing raw radiant power, or are they weighted by the eye's sensitivity?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I believe the spectrographic analyses show radiant power not weighted to how the eye sees it. I do not have documentation which supports this, but the instrument can sense radiation outside the visible wavelength range (loosely defined as wavelengths ranging from ~380nm to ~770nm) with the same apparent sensitivity as it senses radiation within the visible band.
This particular spectrometer has a wavelength range of 175nm to 875nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Optotronics RPL-Blue-20 Laser, showing the 808nm laser line from the pump diode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 808nm pump diode in the Optotronics RPL-Blue-20 Laser.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be ~3nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode in the Blu-ray Laser Module, just under lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode in the Blu-ray Laser Module, above lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the LED Flame Lantern.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module, above lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 405nm to 415nm.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be ~2.4nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fenix P2D CE Flashlight.

It's 0653 hours. Early bird gets the gagh. 
"Gagh" is Klingon worms, from Star Trek.
As the dialogue goes, "Gagh is best when served live."


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Shrek Ear-Clip Knight Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Garrity Power Lite.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Optotronics RPL-Blue-20 Laser, with spectrometer response narrowed to a range of 470nm - 476nm.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be ~1.6nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Optotronics 532nm Green Laser Module, with the spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 529nm to 535nm.
The spectral line halfwidth appears to be ~1.7nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a LED Clip-On Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED (yellow-amber) in a Shrek Ear-Clip Knight Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a Microclip LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in a Electric Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Ultra-Slim Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a yellow LED in the Radio Shack # 276-1622 assortment pack.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Fenix P3D CE Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack yellow-green LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.

It's 0640 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack red LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack 3mm diffused red LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.

It's 0641 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack 3mm diffused yellow LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack diffused yellow LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack 3mm diffused yellow-green LED from the #276-1322 assortment pack.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in a Shrek Ear-Clip Knight Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Optotronics 532nm Green Laser Module, showing the weak 808nm laser line from the pump diode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the BoGo Light Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED eyes in the FlyTech Dragonfly.

It's 0705 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Fenix L1D CE Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of sunlight, 05-17-07 5:24pm PDT in Sacramento CA. USA.
Taken through window glass.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the fluorescence in a Team Edge Radio-Control GyroMax remote control unit when irradiating it with a Blu-ray Laser Module.
The laser line is at the far left; the fluorescence hump is broadband and just to the left of the chart's center.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0621 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a LEDTronics LD200-0AG-15D LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 240mW Green Laser Pen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Volt Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Task Force 1W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Task Force 6-LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the White LED/Laser Module Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 8mW Green Laser Pen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Spider-Man 3™ Wall Crawl Race Game.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Costco 1W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Stealth >100mW Green Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Stealth >100mW Green Laser Module, with the spectrometer
irradiated to well above maximum to show that there is no 808nm laser line.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the LED Flex Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0514 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the laser in the LED Flex Light.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the laser in the 8xLED Laser Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0601 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the 8xLED Laser Flashlight.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Wicked Lasers ''THE CORE'' Green Laser Pointer.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0604 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 32xLED Lantern.

Remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Suncke Light 370nm LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0511 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 0.5 Watt White LED Flashlight.

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Lumistar LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0554 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack # 276-316 blue LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0625 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack # 276-311 LED; circa. mid-2007.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Suncke 20Kmcd LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0636 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LEDs in the White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2).

Remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red laser diode in the White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in the Zelco J-Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0541 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Wicked Lasers ''THE CORE'' Green Laser Pointer.
Spectrometer deliberately overloaded to check for the 808nm laser line from the pump diode.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0702 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the UV LED in the Suncke Light 390nm UV LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Buggin' Glow Pop.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser, with spectrometer's response band limited to 400nm - 410nm.
Wavelength appears to be ~404.6nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Roither Lasertechnik SHPL-810-260 near-IR LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Everled Replacement Bulb.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 5mm pink LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0608 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a vintage (1960s) red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0609 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 5mm red LED.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 100mW 473nm DPSS Blue Laser, with IR filter removed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser under lasing threshold, with spectrometer's response band limited to 390nm - 410nm.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0608 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Radio Shack # 276-026 diffused 3mm red LED.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of white paper fluorescing (glowing) in the 404.6nm violet laser radiation of a Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0619 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the fluorescence in the green part of a Team Edge RC remote control when irradiated with a Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Palm Blaze (1) K2 Luxeon LED Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 365nm UV LED sent by AdvancedMart.
The visible radiation cutoff on this chart is 385nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Palm Blaze (2) K2 Luxeon LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Blue LED Light/Pen.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the CMG Infinity Ultra.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the GreenBeam 100 Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the GreenBeam 100 Laser Module, deliberately overloaded to show that no 808nm pump laser line exists.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Wicked Lasers Pulsar Red Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Wicked Lasers Pulsar Red Laser Module, with spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 650nm to 670nm.
Wavelength is advertised at 650nm; actual wavelength is 660nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Votive Candle.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Faraday Flashlight (small version).

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Faraday Flashlight (large version).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (110 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (220 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (110 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the green LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (220 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (110 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LEDs in the Osram Decospot bulb (220 volts).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Rigel Yellow Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Rigel Yellow Laser Pointer, with spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 588nm to 598nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Rigel Yellow Laser Pointer, with IR filter removed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Rigel DPSS Yellow Laser Pointer, deliberately "overexposed" to show the weak 532nm and 671nm laser lines.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0443 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Fairchild FLV-117 red LED, when driven at just under 30mA.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0606 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the IR LEDs in the 28xLED IR Flashlight.
The peak wavelength appears to be ~860nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Mini-Mag LED (3xAA Cells).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Task Force 9-LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0642 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2) (high mode).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0541 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2) (low mode).

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the 12 in 1 Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the SureFire E1L Outdoorsman.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the SureFire E2L Outdoorsman.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Pen-Style Laser Pointer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent light blub in the GE Book Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0623 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the halogen bulbs in the 5,000,000CP Spotlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0440 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Task Force 3W Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0519 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Solar Charged Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0542 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Helping Hands 3xLED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandescent bulb in the Pop-Out Magnifier/Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0545 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the NIR LEDs in the remote control of the Megatech Avion Micro Airplane.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the fuchsia LED in the LED 6-Light Necklace.
This LED is flashing, not steady, so I was unable to obtain a full-height spectrum of it.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0625 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Neon Flash Pen.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0653 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Duracell LED Keychain Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0651 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red & white LEDs on together in the LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0550 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Hyperion Digital Light CE-R.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Hat Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0529 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the River Rock 2xC 1.5W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Rechargeable Work Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0654 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the River Rock 2xAA 3W LED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the Husky 3xAAA 12xLED Flashlight (2).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0554 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the River Rock 1xAA 1W LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0618 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Husky Heavy-Duty 3W LED Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LED in the Energizer LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0607 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Extrema Keychain Green Laser Pointer.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0535 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the Extrema Keychain Green Laser Pointer.
Same as above...{_alarm sounds_} {_female computer voice_} *INPUT OVERLOAD!!!*
Let's try this again...same as above, but deliberately overloaded to check for the pump diode's 808nm laser line.

Actually, I did not need to overload the instrument at all, because no green
laser radiation was produced when this spectrum was taken.





Rise and shine CPF! It's 0535 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Nichia NSPWF50BS white LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 10mm red-orange LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 5mm blue-green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an unknown-type 5mm NIR LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in the White LED Name Card

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0542 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm NUV LED from LEDShoppe.com.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0743 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm blue LED from LEDShoppe.com.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0743 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the Flash Pop.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0655 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the Guide Gear 8xLED Lantern.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red LED in the tongs included with Lightning Bugs candy.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Light-Up Halloween Necklace.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0614 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the yellow/green LED in the Light-Up Halloween Necklace.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0614 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the amber LED in the Light-Up Halloween Necklace.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the blue LED in the Flash Pop.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0616 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LEDs in the 238xLED 3xD Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (white + low cyan) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (blue) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (cyan) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (green) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (amber) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (red) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (low-powered NUV) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs (high-powered UV) in the StampLamp.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of an AC Interface Inc. # RU63015 double-die red LED, when driven at 19.28mA.
This LED is from the 1970s.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the incandecent bulb in a 3X Galaxy Flashlight

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the LEDs in a 3X Galaxy Flashlight

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of a Stanley Electric FR-500 red LED, when driven at 19.28mA.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0644 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## hank

Typo! above you write
Spectrometer plot of the amber LED in the 238xLED 3xD Flashlight.
LEDs are white; it's correct when I click the link to the actual review.

Dang, had me going there, I _wanted_ amber. But that spectrum wasn't it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Oops, a typo.
Fixed, thank you for spotting that :thanks: and sorry if I accidentally got your hopes up. :sorry:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the white LED in an  Executive Style Pen w/Laser.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrometer plot of the red diode laser in an  Executive Style Pen w/Laser.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0623 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Coleman LED Campsite Marker Light.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Well, looks like this is the end of the spectrographic analyses...the person who loaned the spectrometer to me now needs it returned.


----------



## hank

Ouch.

Time to find out who markets a competing product and suggest it's their big chance .... nobody, but _nobody_ in the world, is making useful information available the way you are with this tool.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

There's a chance he could loan it back to me after he's finished with the demo he needs it for - but no guarantees here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I heard a little while ago that I *WILL* get it or a similar instrument back at some future date!!! 
So the end of spectrographic analyses is only temporary!!! :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I have an Ocean Optics PC2000-ISA spectrometer now installed in the lab computer; once I receive a CD-ROM drive to replace the one that pooped out, I'll install the Spectrasuite software on the lab computer and then it's off to the races!!! :thumbsup:
Although this spectrometer doesn't measure as deeply into the UV as I'd prefer (its range is 350nm to 1,000nm), it's definitely better than not having a spectrometer at all. 
So at this point (and if all goes to plan), spectrographic analyses should resume sometime this week!!! :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Pro III Tac-Fire Headlamp.

The graph isn't rainbow-colored like many others because I'm currently using a PC2000-ISA spectrometer; the colored charts require one to run the Spectrasuite software, which only supports USB spectrometers - not ones on the ISA bus like this one. But some spectroscopy is definitely better than none at all.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Orion LED Hat Clip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the UVA LED in the Arc AAA UV.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Norlite 19xLED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Flex Stand Hands-Free LED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Smith & Wesson Pathmarker.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the LED Chevron Arrow Mat.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 2-in-1 Laser/8 LED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Spectrographic analysis of the laser in the 2-in-1 Laser/8 LED Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This thread has gotten a bit too big for its britches, so I started another one.
This thread will now be locked.


----------

